# Anybody know of someone that wil do Screen Printing of a SINGLE Shirt



## KCBlack (Jan 9, 2008)

All of the printers I'm finding online only print in bulk, at minimums no lower than usually 6. I really just need one design screen printed though. Does anyone know a screen printer online that will do a single shirt?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Screen Printing a SINGLE Shirt*

Can you post a pic of the design?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Screen Printing a SINGLE Shirt*

Try going to a local screen printer. I think you will find the cost of doing a single shirt will be pretty high since the big cost is in making the screen and getting ready to screen print.


----------



## busstees (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Screen Printing a SINGLE Shirt*

customink.com will do a single design I believe, but it's going to cost $20ish


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Screen Printing a SINGLE Shirt*

do you need it screenprinted? go make it on spreadshirt.com and then buy it and its like $12-15 but i think they cut vinyl or dtg their shirts


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Screen Printing a SINGLE Shirt*

Charles is right on. Almost any screen printer will print 1 shirt, but the bigger question is whether you are going to want to pay the price. 90%+ of the work is done by printing 1 shirt as it would be for printing 48 shirts. Each screen for each color that is going to need to be created is going to cost you the same amount of money for 1 shirt as it would be for XXX shirts. The same amount of time will be needed to set up and register the press properly. So the total price for 1 shirt is not going to be that much different from 6 shirts if you screen print them. You are probably better off going with a digital transfer or dtg printer for any 1 off shirt.


----------



## KCBlack (Jan 9, 2008)

In that case does anyone know any DTG printers that print good quality shirts? The thing I hate about dtg is that the colors are usually so off from what I've made on the computer. This comes from one shirt from cafepress and one from zazzle.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

with dtg and transfers...it is tricky to get the right colors...to be dead on you need to have both monitors calibrated as well as using the correct profile and color palatte


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KCBlack said:


> In that case does anyone know any DTG printers that print good quality shirts? The thing I hate about dtg is that the colors are usually so off from what I've made on the computer. This comes from one shirt from cafepress and one from zazzle.


There are lots recommended here in this section of the forum. Just look for the DTG topics:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referr...t-your-t-shirt-printing-design-requests-here/


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

KCBlack said:


> The thing I hate about dtg is that the colors are usually so off from what I've made on the computer.


I recommend that you provide the dtg printer with a printed out copy of the colors you want or provide them PMS colors so they can color match it to a color chart they printed and cured. If the dtg printer does not have a color chart, they can use one at this link - MultiRIP Screen Printing, Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Software. I strongly recommend to all dtg printers to have a color chart printed on both light and dark garments.

Mark


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I dont know of one screen printer that will print one shirt or even less that 36. It just takes too much time to set up and clean up to make it worth the effort. My suggestion is printed DTG shirts or cut vinyl if the image is not complex.


----------

